# The Beauty of Cigar Boxes... about to be a footnote in history



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Got in a couple boxes today, was all enthralled in the usual excitement!

Then as I unwrapped them I see these stupid chinese lung cancer stickers on my beautiful CC boxes, I've seen them and one's like it before of course, but this time it just pissed me off.

They show an x-ray of a spot on a lung, I thought the chinese were smarter than that...

They can fire rockets over the western US, as they did just the other day, but can't figure out cigars aren't actually inhaled, ugh.

Anyway, makes me think about whats coming with this new FDA 30% of packaging rule, it sucks arse.

One of the iconic things in life, beautiful cigar boxes, the same boxes kids kept their marbles and baseball cards in, that women kept love letters from men off at war and have sewing kits in, and the men themselves have special keepsakes and of course our sticks stashed away in, those beautiful, carefree, memorable boxes, are now very likely about to become just a footnote in history...

My kids have a dozen killer cigar boxes they keep coins, and all sorts of special stuff in, but my kids-kids may never know the simple joys a cigar box can bring to ones life.

...thank you all you life sucking, big guberment, nanny statist oligarchs.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Grey Goose said:


> Got in a couple boxes today, was all enthralled in the usual excitement!
> 
> Then as I unwrapped them I see these stupid chinese lung cancer stickers on my beautiful CC boxes, I've seen them and one's like it before of course, but this time it just pissed me off.
> 
> ...


When we go to Mexico on vacation, my wife, who still smokes cigarettes, buys Marlboro Oro (Gold). The packs all have large graphic pictures of dead fetus's and diseased lungs and the like. I would imagine our little niche market is headed that way with new legislation.

I wonder how Trump feels about a nice cigar? I know what Hillary has against them. Since Bill used to smoke cigars infused with essence of Lewinsky. :vs_laugh:


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Got in a box of Party MF the other day, same thing. Written in English, showed some guys foot rotting of. Seriously...:vs_shocked:Warning to all!! Cigars cause terminal athletes foot (and probably jock itch too!) Give me a break. :bitchslap:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ams417 said:


> When we go to Mexico on vacation, my wife, who still smokes cigarettes, buys Marlboro Oro (Gold). The packs all have large graphic pictures of dead fetus's and diseased lungs and the like. I would imagine our little niche market is headed that way with new legislation.
> 
> I wonder how Trump feels about a nice cigar? I know what Hillary has against them. Since Bill used to smoke cigars infused with essence of Lewinsky. :vs_laugh:


As a person I guess you could say "mildly" addicted to cigarettes. My belief is that you could put an actual dead fetus or diseased lung in the carton. We'd toss it to the side and grab another pack.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

Is there such a thing as mildly addicted to cigars? Remember, step one is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ams417 said:


> Is there such a thing as mildly addicted to cigars? Remember, step one is admitting you have a problem.


Dude, that's step one to _recovery_. I don't wanna recover. I like cigars.


----------



## Ams417 (May 13, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> Dude, that's step one to _recovery_. I don't wanna recover. I like cigars.


Good point, bad analogy.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

This will take those stickers off--not sure how it would work on slb's.
Used it on lacquered,varnished and dress boxes

Goo Gone


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When are they going to put warning signs on Sugar...coffee....diet soda....processed foods.....I'm thinking never. The two faced standards have always left me with the idea of corruption at its finest. Big Pharma trains our society to take a pill for anything....makes us think we have to take medicines regardless of what it might do to the consumer i.e. gardasil....in California a 12 year girl can take it w/o the parents knowledge and IMO has the ear markings of what's to come. The impact of medicines our society takes that haven't been fully vetted makes cigar smoking look like vitamins.

For those of you that have daughters you need to read this....I know two families with girls whose lives have been ruined:
http://healthimpactnews.com/2015/gardasil-the-decision-we-will-always-regret/


----------



## TCstr8 (Mar 30, 2016)

People need to.understand the risks of what the put in their bodies...pills, shots, cigarettes, etc.

While @Cigary's article sounds like the risks for Gardasil are just being uncovered (and the fact children have access to it), something as simple as the flu shot can have massive repercussions. Had a good friend of mine go in for his annual flu shot, and 4 weeks later was diagnosed with Guillain-Barré syndrome (after numerous drs misdiagnosed it) which can be caused by the flu shot, and ended up practically comatose for months. 3 years later and he is still recovering.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very true...glad I don't have to bring up kids in this day and age...so many things to have to guard against...Cigars are one of the last things to worry about


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Grey Goose said:


> Got in a couple boxes today, was all enthralled in the usual excitement!
> 
> Then as I unwrapped them I see these stupid chinese lung cancer stickers on my beautiful CC boxes, I've seen them and one's like it before of course, but this time it just pissed me off.
> 
> ...


Its all part of the new world order. After seeing my stepdaughter leave us in a stupid car accident.0 I really don't even let things like this bother me anymore. I am not trying to minimize its effect on society or what you are saying. I agree 100% i just don't give a shite anymore. I am nearing the end of my journey. That being said i feel sorry for my children. That get to grow up in the wake of others agenda's.:vs_cool:


----------



## rockethead26 (Mar 31, 2016)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its all part of the new world order. After seeing my stepdaughter leave us in a stupid car accident.0 I really don't even let things like this bother me anymore. I am not trying to minimize its effect on society or what you are saying. I agree 100% i just don't give a shite anymore.  I am nearing the end of my journey. That being said i feel sorry for my children. That get to grow up in the wake of others agenda's.:vs_cool:


Not to detract from the sincerity of your post, but we have all grown up in the wake of others' agendas. It's just another generation that will figure out how to cope.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Its all part of the new world order. After seeing my stepdaughter leave us in a stupid car accident.0 I really don't even let things like this bother me anymore. I am not trying to minimize its effect on society or what you are saying. I agree 100% i just don't give a shite anymore. I am nearing the end of my journey. That being said i feel sorry for my children. That get to grow up in the wake of others agenda's.:vs_cool:


Sorry for your loss . Couldn't imagine what you went through.

As for kids this is all they've known, and the crap that drives us crazy is the norm for them. I hear it every time in griping about something. My step daughter says "what's wrong with that, that's the way it's always been". I try to explain but they don't get it or actually care at all, in my opinion.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

Where we are you can literally drive to Spokane, pull up to a retail store, buy a jar of weed, and go smoke it in public at the farmers market...

...but you can't smoke a cigar while walking through the park.

Complete hypocritical BS.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rockethead26 said:


> Not to detract from the sincerity of your post, but we have all grown up in the wake of others' agendas. It's just another generation that will figure out how to cope.


Yeah sure maybe who knows.:frown2:
That doesn't make it right.:serious:


----------

